# Post your *CUTEST* fish pictures.



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I know, corny. But compared to nothing, this seemed like a good thing to do.



















A young 2" Goby Cichlid_ Eretmodus cyanostitcus_


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

haha I love that second picture and this thread :thumb: :lol:


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

The 2nd one is classic!


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

looks like a very happy fish, he's smiling for the camera... lol


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

looks like a very happy fish, he's smiling for the camera... lol


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, these aren't cichlids but here goes.

My pleco, Hershey, pretending to be a rock:









Boesemani Rainbows cheek to cheek:









My Cteno when she was little:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are reallllly nice rainbows :thumb:


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

my similis









my WC telmatochromis sp. temporalis shell male


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Are the rainbows a pair? I don't know if I've ever seen chartreuse naturally on a fish!


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

I no longer own him anymore he died in the tragedy i like to call, "the great thunder bay massacre, lost all my Africans from overfeeding.... sad day it was when i got back.


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

My pair of red severums


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

bearded lab said:


> Are the rainbows a pair? I don't know if I've ever seen chartreuse naturally on a fish!


No, I had 3 males. They would do the cheek to cheek thing as a show of dominance. I wish I could have got a pic of all 3 of them doing the cheek to cheek thing but I did get a video. Take a look.





P.S. LOVE that red severum shot!


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are EXCELLENT Boesmani. Never seen 3 do the cheek thing .


----------



## redburner (Feb 3, 2010)

Dont we all love our little fellas


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice acei. The whole having mopani/malaysian driftwood in with africans is not a good idea IMO. You're adding acids to the water which will decrease your pH slightly. If you like your pH in the low to mid 8's, woods that leach are not a good idea. Something like Manzanita wood would be fine, and you could use a bunch of it without concern for its effect on your water parameters. 8)


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

How about this, do you think it's cute?


----------



## redburner (Feb 3, 2010)

aquariam said:


> Nice acei. The whole having mopani/malaysian driftwood in with africans is not a good idea IMO. You're adding acids to the water which will decrease your pH slightly. If you like your pH in the low to mid 8's, woods that leach are not a good idea. Something like Manzanita wood would be fine, and you could use a bunch of it without concern for its effect on your water parameters. 8)


i dont know if the wood rant was about my acei photo, but thats a lava rock on the background
thanks for the comment


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> I no longer own him anymore he died in the tragedy i like to call, "the great thunder bay massacre, lost all my Africans from overfeeding.... sad day it was when i got back.


I think it was this one.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Mom and kids....


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

NorthShore said:


> Mom and kids....


You definitely beat me.. I think your picture will be very hard to out-cute =D>


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

mthom211 said:


> Electrophyste said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer own him anymore he died in the tragedy i like to call, "the great thunder bay massacre, lost all my Africans from overfeeding.... sad day it was when i got back.
> ...


I a;so usd dead coral and come fron an area with high Ph levels as is.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Strike a pose


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow that is a great tropheus shot :thumb: :thumb: to Northshore

Dont mind the Froggy thing lol..... but these two were best buds, now the kisser BFF is a huge female Jack dempsey

Pinky on guard









Plastic Red Top









Cyps are always cuties


----------



## Buckalew (Jul 1, 2010)

These two are madly in love and are never apart.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

My Blood Parrot Cichlid I had until this June (RIP) - he couldn't fight off the ick my tank got


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

NorthShore said:


> Mom and kids....


Waaaayy too cute


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got two submissions...

One is a yellow lab (+1 cuteness) playing with a piece of plastic grating (+100 cuteness):










The other is one of my favorite cute looking fish....ironically the satanoperca jurupari. If he had fur, he would come with a cute warning label.










Too much cuteness -- now I need to go chop some wood to counteract...


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't have a picture of this but one of my old 1 inch electric yellow decided to live in a shell he dug up in my shell grit. I had to sell it though.


----------



## leonardo (Jul 16, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ISnGHEMiq8c/Sr8mqpEj6hI/AAAAAAAAAPE/M_1-MqSmF_E/s1600-h/21122008233.jpg


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

finz said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> > Mom and kids....
> ...


This takes the cake, bar none :thumb: =D> This is absolutely adorable and a WONDERFUL sight 

Hopefully my new electric yellows will breed soon.....


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

NorthShore said:


> Mom and kids....


agree with everyone else.. :thumb: pics!


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's one or two


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

NorthShore said:


> Mom and kids....


What fish is this?!!


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Tropheus. Not sure which one. I want to say ikola but I know that's not it.

It's a schooling cichlid from lake tanganyika. Very fragile.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

LSBoost said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> > Mom and kids....
> ...


Tropheus Moori Kasakalawe. A mouth brooding cichlid from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Another of the same fish....


----------



## acsf89 (Jul 21, 2010)

dats a really nice fish...dang im jealous


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

acsf89 said:


> dats a really nice fish...dang im jealous


Take comfort in the fact that you still have both kidneys. A tropheus group is not a cheap purchase.

Northshore totally won for cutest picture though.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

My tangerine.


----------

